# LED's to light up beneath your van



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I have now seen two vans and three boats with discreet blue LED lighting strips underneath.
The boats looked very attractive, if you like this sort of thing but the two vans (one was a luxury caravan) looked out of place when camping, looking rather like showroom exhibits. It did look a bit spectacular when I first saw them but I try to imagine a large site with everyone illuminating the ground with strong blue (ultra violet) lights.
I hope this has not offended anyone who has lit their vans in this way but I did wonder what others thought about the idea.

Alan


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Very useful in deterring limbo-dancing druggies from shooting up under your man, as they can't see their veins in the blue light.

Apart from that it's just pretentious herberts showing off that they have money to waste. :roll:


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

YUK


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

They look out of place and rather silly frankly. Fine if you're a fairground attraction but why otherwise ?

I have to admit though that I get irritated by vans with dazzling awning lights on all night as well. I enjoy a bit of star gazing and find many sites have small lights on the bollards which don' t interfere too much. There' s some small excuse if you're coming back to the van late at night - though a torch is better- but some of the offending vans have owners who don' t leave the van once it gets dark.

Perhaps they don' t know they are on ?

G


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

They are for the illegal migrants that are afraid of the dark

tony


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

So what, if they're happy? What a boring world it would be if we were all the same.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

You can see this on the 1.5 million dollar gin palaces in the states.
And we all know what 'taste' they have....??

Ray.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

A fellow camper had LED under lighting on his Eternity Caravan. My other half went crazy when I asked the guy what time the Waltzers opened. He was not best pleased, I thought it was funny.

Looked ridiculous IMHO 

The lights in question were worse than the blue ones, these ones changed colour every few minutes


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Just to be clear.......


.......are we talking about the chavvy blue lights that used to be seen on every clapped out Vauxhall Corsa parading down Southend sea front on a Friday night?


Thought so. Don't like 'em either :wink:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

duxdeluxe said:


> Just to be clear.......
> 
> .......are we talking about the chavvy blue lights that used to be seen on every clapped out Vauxhall Corsa parading down Southend sea front on a Friday night?
> 
> Thought so. Don't like 'em either :wink:


The real height of cool was to have them thrum in time to the music that was stunning seagulls at 100 m from the car beat box.

G


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

I am feeling safer and safer all the time ,My old daffodil has none of these luxurious trappings, she only has steel wheels and even though she is in great condition, she still only looks worth 15k so I doubt she is going to draw too much attention I have the feeling more bling more sting :wink:


----------

